# Thank goodness for SINBAD



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I LOVE him & his genuine humor  - been keeping my spirits up


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

LOL Sinbad is a funny MF!


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

I recently saw Dennis Miller on a cable show he recounted with disdain how he'd lost his comic competition on Star Search ( remember that show ?) to Sinbad...I though, ' well, he's funnier than you are'.
Don't have anything against Miller, but I don't get his rock and roll references and he was a nuisance (IMO) on Monday Night Football.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Joewilly said:


> I recently saw Dennis Miller on a cable show he recounted with disdain how he'd lost his comic competition on Star Search ( remember that show ?) to Sinbad...I though, ' well, he's funnier than you are'.
> Don't have anything against Miller, but I don't get his rock and roll references and he was a nuisance (IMO) on Monday Night Football.


I don't care much for Dennis Miller... Nor Gary Busey or Lewis Black. I find them to be obnoxious.

I completely forgot about Star Search. The original america's got talent but waay cooler & more entertaining - lol... Sinbad's originally funny & seems to have always had his ego in check.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

hes so funny


----------

